# TTS - High Pressure fuel pump



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I'm after a bit of advise regarding the fitting of a High Pressure fuel pump.

Currently I have Superchips Stage2 software and a full Turbo back Milltek on my TTS.

I'm trying to weigh up the pros and cons of fitting a HPFP.
All in, the APR fuel pump and a software upgrade comes in at about £870ish

So, question is, what exactly do I get over and above what I already have for my £870?

Would be great to here from anyone that has run a car in Stage2 trim and then upgraded to Stage2+


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

It will give a big boost to the midrange, probably 30-40lb/ft over 3,000-5,000rpm


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I would love to give you some info m8 but the car changed from stage one to stage 2 + in one fitting, full miltek APR pump and revo s/w 
All I can say now is it is fast enough for me lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burakusta (Oct 7, 2009)

conneem said:


> It will give a big boost to the midrange, probably 30-40lb/ft over 3,000-5,000rpm


it is not true i tried it myself and there is no big power difference between stage 2 and 2+ you will feel the differnce over 5500 rpm not in the midrange if you have 330-340 bhp with stage 2, you will have 350-360 maximum with stage 2+ if you want big turbo upgrade hpfp is a must but if you dont you dont need it.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

burakusta said:


> it is not true i tried it myself and there is no big power difference between stage 2 and 2+ you will feel the differnce over 5500 rpm not in the midrange if you have 330-340 bhp with stage 2, you will have 350-360 maximum with stage 2+ if you want big turbo upgrade hpfp is a must but if you dont you dont need it.


Great to here from someone that has actually tried this, thank you. 
So it looks like small gains for what is a considerable cash outlay - thinking I may not bother :?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well i like to take into consideration the people who wrote the map for my car advise



> Revo Stage 2+ performance software has been specifically developed to attain the best possible performance from cars with bolt on performance modifications as per Stage2 software however is specific to cars with up-rated mechanical fuel pumps Power increases depend very much on the hardware, settings and fuel being used. Typically you can see another 5-10% over the gain from stage2. The uprated fuel pump allows much more power throughout the rev range but specifically in the midrange on cars where the stock pump is insufficient.


so at least i know i have piece of mind that when i am giving the car some, it will not be put in danger because of fuel pressure 8) 
i have just remembered that i was having a good chat with one of the Revo code writers at awesome open day when Revo came down to help, and he strongly advised a fuel pump, and he has no affiliation to any fuel pump suppliers so Revo would not be making any money from the pump

At the end of the day if somebody on the forum says you do not need it, and the car went bang because something was not fitted and was advised to by the company supplying the map, i am confident that the person who said you do not need it will pay for the repair :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> so at least i know i have piece of mind that when i am giving the car some, it will not be put in danger because of fuel pressure 8)


How can the car be put in danger? - can you expand on that a bit please?



bigsyd said:


> and the car went bang because something was not fitted and was advised to by the company supplying the map


Is there a safety issue by not fitting the HPFP then?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Fuel starvation whilst at high power is not very good for the engine..or so i believe..i have a motorsport 1 fitted.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i am a LONG way from somebody who knows about engines, but on the awesome open day ,awesome and the Revo guy said that the TTS standard fuel pump will not supply enough pressure at hard revs on a stage 2+ map, and at best go into limp mode or at worst run lean and bang
that is all i know m8, i am NOT telling you to do it only repeating what i was told, and no point somebody coming back to me with loads of tech babble, i will not have a clue what you are on about and is why i pay people to work on my car


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

An engines maximum fuel consumption (per cyl per revolution) is at the point of max torque/rpm, if the motor runs lean at this point it 'could' go pop but more likely to fall into limp home with an o2 fault.

When we used to run the Factory GT2 car 'open' (without restrictors and bigger turbo's/injectors) we had to run a 3rd fuel pump to get the car through the max torque area without missfires, it never went 'pop' though before we fixed it probably because of the short time it spent accelerating through that point


----------



## fuscobal (Jul 19, 2009)

What Revo said is true. OEM fuel pump is not too good at stage 2+. It has a fall of 15-20 bar in the midrange and this could trigger a limp mode. REVO stage 2 cars with OEM pumps dynoed about 340HP while REVO stage 2+ dynoed 370-380HP. Of course, after the HPFP you need a software update ! Unfortunately I did my HPFP while I was still on k03 turbo so I can post some before/after logs for that config > 277HP/350NM


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

fuscobal said:


> What Revo said is true. OEM fuel pump is not too good at stage 2+. It has a fall of 15-20 bar in the midrange and this could trigger a limp mode. REVO stage 2 cars with OEM pumps dynoed about 340HP while REVO stage 2+ dynoed 370-380HP. Of course, after the HPFP you need a software update ! Unfortunately I did my HPFP while I was still on k03 turbo so I can post some before/after logs for that config > 277HP/350NM


excuse me for being thick  when you say s/w update after hpfp, are you on about from stage 2 to stage 2+ or is there stage2+ then hpfp THEN s/w update ????


----------



## fuscobal (Jul 19, 2009)

If you have stage 2, you install the HPFP and then you make a software update. Car runs just fine with the stage 2 software also but the stage 2+ could give you some extra power/torque ! Did a roll from 50 to 240kmh with a stage 2 car also made by REVO and I pulled about 5 cars !


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks for clearing that up m8, i have the hpfp and stage 2+, it just sounded like there was another update


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Even with a basic remap (stage 1) on the normal 2.0T (K03) the standard fuel pump struggle to supply the requested pressure.

This is from a stage 1 K03 2.0T car


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

fuscobal said:


> What Revo said is true. OEM fuel pump is not too good at stage 2+. It has a fall of 15-20 bar in the midrange and this could trigger a limp mode. REVO stage 2 cars with OEM pumps dynoed about 340HP while REVO stage 2+ dynoed 370-380HP. Of course, after the HPFP you need a software update ! Unfortunately I did my HPFP while I was still on k03 turbo so I can post some before/after logs for that config > 277HP/350NM


Yeah, even a remapped K03 will see an improvement in the mid range due to the pump not being able to supply the requested pressure.


----------



## fuscobal (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow. conneem, hope that guy didn't stay too much on that stage 1 software because it's just wrong. That huge fall down on the graph is because somebody asked close to 130 bar from a standard fuel pump. If you look on my graph wich was also a stage 1, the pressure is kept to OEM values at 110 bar and even there it has a fall down in the midrange. In your graph somebody tried to pull out 130 bar from the pump and that's why after reaching that value for a shart period of time, the pump went crazy. Who made the tune for that car ?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

fuscobal said:


> Wow. conneem, hope that guy didn't stay too much on that stage 1 software because it's just wrong. That huge fall down on the graph is because somebody asked close to 130 bar from a standard fuel pump. If you look on my graph wich was also a stage 1, the pressure is kept to OEM values at 110 bar and even there it has a fall down in the midrange. In your graph somebody tried to pull out 130 bar from the pump and that's why after reaching that value for a shart period of time, the pump went crazy. Who made the tune for that car ?


I don't know which remap it was, I think it was from a B7 A4 2.0T. From this thread

http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.ph ... hpfp+stage


----------

